# oct 14th 4" +



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

well here we go again haha this time i think its sticking for good!

i got to try my new double studded tires out, damn they are awsome! tomarrow should bring some plowing pics 

roads are really nasty, ice with snow ontop makes for some fun...i just feel bar for the people having to commute in this crap!


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

earlier today, roads were just wet...wtf!?


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

I sure hope you send some to the rest of us and we dont have to wait til January this year. Is it normal for this time of the year for you to be getting snow and having to plow?


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

nice 91ak. have fun. never seen a baby blue police car before. lol


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice pics, cant wait to see the plowing vids. Just dont have ur friend do the play by play!


----------



## Hambrick & Co. (Nov 17, 2007)

06HD BOSS;604988 said:


> nice 91ak. have fun. never seen a baby blue police car before. lol


The department I wok for use to have baby blue / white police cars. I am glad we went to all black now!

91AK do you get a lot of flash back from the LEDs mounted inside the truck?


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

great pics, can't wait to see some snow locally!


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

very nice. wish new york got your snow


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Do you run any ballast?

Truck needs to level out and those studded tires you got would really get some traction.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Looking at those pics I start to get a little antsy. It won't be to long for the rest of us.

Man that's gotta be the ugliest police vehicle I've ever seen. I guess there arn't any good looking ones when the're behind you with their lights on


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

dont have much flash back with the interior lights...alittle but it just helps me see stuff in the cab haha

i have not gotton my ballest in yet...i plan to soon i just havent. i need to build alittle box and put around 600lbs in there or so. i've never ran any untill the end of last year..so its new to me.


normaly we have snow by mid october, every year is different but this isnt out of the ordanary(sp)

i'm gonna go warm up the truck, and do some plowing...another 1-3" today and 1-3" tonight woot!


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

91AK250;605194 said:


> dont have much flash back with the interior lights...alittle but it just helps me see stuff in the cab haha
> 
> i have not gotton my ballest in yet...i plan to soon i just havent. i need to build alittle box and put around 600lbs in there or so. i've never ran any untill the end of last year..so its new to me.
> 
> ...


You could put junk explorer's engine with transmission. That cheaper to do. If I plow with f150 i would put junk 351W and 350 on it if 500 lb is enough that good.

You must be happy make money then buy more explorer with V8 or Bronco with 351W.ussmileyflag


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

haha i dont make enough money plowing to hardly pay for gas haha its more for fun 

naw i dont need a junk motor in the back it would take up too much room...i need my bed..so my plan is to build box possibly with a cover so i can still use the bed for trash..ect i really should get on that here soon lol


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

91AK250;604925 said:


> earlier today, roads were just wet...wtf!?


you just cant fixed stupid.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Milwaukee;605198 said:


> You could put junk explorer's engine with transmission. That cheaper to do.


Mill your so cheap!:waving:


----------



## TurbDies2500 (Oct 15, 2007)

Damn, that snow is getting me really antsy. That stuff needs to start flying in NH


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

tls22;605422 said:


> Mill your so cheap!:waving:


That true but where would I find 500 pounds? Maybe I should hired this guy for $20 per hour is sit on bed when plow snow. ? good idea? 




Or put bed full of snow with water soak on it.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Milwaukee;605442 said:


> That true but where would I find 500 pounds? Maybe I should hired this guy for $20 per hour is sit on bed when plow snow. ? good idea?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, what happens when the snow melts Mill?


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Then he go back to his job Hilo.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Milwaukee;605442 said:


> That true but where would I find 500 pounds? Maybe I should hired this guy for $20 per hour is sit on bed when plow snow. ? good idea?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is prejudice as all **** Mill for a guy that does not like to be stereotyped him self.
me well that's a whole different can of worms but you should know better.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

SnoFarmer;605466 said:


> That is prejudice as all **** Mill for a guy that does not like to be stereotyped him self.
> me well that's a whole different can of worms but you should know better.


since were on the hole weight topic here, im sick of running sandbags in the bag of the truck and having em rip and spill, so anyone know where i can locate used tractor weighs, preferably 6-700 lbs. worht???


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

LawnProLandCare;605479 said:


> since were on the hole weight topic here, im sick of running sandbags in the bag of the truck and having em rip and spill, so anyone know where i can locate used tractor weighs, preferably 6-700 lbs. worht???


I would look online, or tractor supply stores. Thats what i run for weight, just make sure u box them in or they will slide around in the back of the bed. 700lbs can do some crazy stuff to a tailgate!


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Many obese I know who can't get job because discrimination. If it was me I would hired them for driver because I am sick of see them cry and can't stay this way with welfare or social security. But sometime they can do better than skinny. 





Snofarmer 
i am not joke say wow this fat. NO I just post this to show what my idea about weight on bed. If I see him I would ask if he want do this for $20 per hours.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

tls22;605481 said:


> I would look online, or tractor supply stores. Thats what i run for weight, just make sure u box them in or they will slide around in the back of the bed. 700lbs can do some crazy stuff to a tailgate!


Just tie to those hook on bed. Our F250 have that hook.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

haha god...

so its been snowing all day...not alot of accumulation(sp) but i'd say 5" has fallen so far...supposed to keep snowing thru the night. i'll get some more pics here soon.

i'm gonna work on my weight box idea tonight lol..wish me luck!


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

I just built myself a box. The whole thing is about 12" high. The side pieces are the width of the bed, and the front to back parts are the same length as the wheel well, and atached to the side pices about 10" from the ends so it stradles the wheel wells. If that makes sense, I used old cheap 3/4" plywood and some thinner plywood for a bottom. Maybe that helps.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

well I have idea if you can find cheap scrap like old bench weight but most people try sell higher than scrap valve.


Well but cheapest for me just junk engine then when finish plow then lift engine off bed.

Or stack brick flat but that not enough for big work remove then put back.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

We want more snow pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

not as much snow as hoped..but hey its snow right! haha i plowe but it was kinda pointless as there was only like 1" which has to be the smallest amount i've ever plowed...ever!

temps will be coming down more, but so far its around 35* in the say low 20s during the night...so its well on its way to being a GREAT winter!


----------



## wilderXJ (Jul 12, 2006)

*not fair*

thats just plain not fair! i want snow!! :bluebounc


----------



## red07gsxr (Dec 22, 2007)

i agree, just not fair....just want some snow here


----------



## jlouki01 (Sep 21, 2006)

At least it was a Ford they painted baby blue.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

That must be some kind of special police car, such as an accident unit or something. Because I've seen Anchorage on COPS before, and they have pretty cool looking black and white squad cars. Nothing like that at all.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

Brant'sLawnCare;606817 said:


> That must be some kind of special police car, such as an accident unit or something. Because I've seen Anchorage on COPS before, and they have pretty cool looking black and white squad cars. Nothing like that at all.


actuly no, we've never had white/blacks in the last 20 years anyhow

that explorer was from the mid 90s which they used to have the white/baby blue colors on all patrol cars. they also have a few other explorers with the newer paint on it..that happends to be one of the older ones.

then they went to all white with moutain graphics down the side, which is what they are still going with so far. they have alot of new undercovers which are all colors of the rainbow.

heres a normal, newer patrol car


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

That first pic is the snow on the right from the plows, or does it drift there and thats why the windrow is so high?


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

we dont get drifts...we dont get wind haha i know down south they get drifting but we dont. that is from the snow plows..by mid winter we have pretty high snow banks due to the large amount of snow we get.


----------



## vanpragg shovel (Oct 17, 2008)

please send a ton or two down here! :crying:


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

That's the ugliest most unintimidating police vehicle i have ever seen LOL...lucky SOB with the now =]


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

most of the snow is gone now  its just bonechilling cold for this early in the season...it was 0* this morning berrrrrr!


this weekend there is talk of snow, so we'll see!


----------

